# Can you teach a horse to come when called?



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Dancer will come when called. Every time I went to see him I would stand at the gate and call him. At first it took forever but eventually he started to come. (sometimes the other horses would come, too...lol) It sure saved me walking through mud to get him


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

My horses come when called too, just because they learned to know their name. I usually only say it when I need them to move stalls, go to pasture, paddock, workouts, baths... whatever! And they are such good sports.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

My four horses all know their names - so did the horses I had before them - I just use their name a bunch when I'm around them (simple names - no more than two syllables or then I give them a nickname - if their registered name is too long).

I also say their name when I'm mad and yell at them, too, LOL! They will pick it up with repetition. When mine are out in the pasture, I can call out a name and that particular horse will pick up its head and look for me (the others don't care and act like they aren't listening) and if I motion with my arm for them to come, they will. That helps too, a big 'come here' arm motion. At least for my guys. 

I also have a 'group' call (it works for my dogs, too!) - if I say 'HERE BOYS', they will all come galloping up. If they are crowding me and I yell 'GIT' they will all scatter and buck and acts like idiots (it's a game) but it is also their clue to back off and give me space (I feed and throw hay in flip flops all of the time) - because they are always in my business or trying to pull my ponytail or bite my shoes. My horses are very much pets, obviously!:lol:


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes, you can! We always either whistle or call the "leader's" name. (The most dominate horse's name. If he comes, the rest come, too.) We just started by doing groundwork. Every single time you go to lead them, say, "Come + the horses name" and then start walking. Eventually they will catch on and then you can start teaching them to "come" from a bit farther away each time. Then, for the whistle, we would always whistle, and then when they come, feed them or give them a treat or some kind of a reward. To start teaching them, you'll obviously want to be near them, but as they get better, put a little bit more distance between you and the horse. I'm sure you could teach them to come by any sound. This is just the way we taught our horses. 

I hope this made sense! ...I'm kind of tired right now, so sorry if there are any typos or if something didn't make sense. :wink: good luck!


----------



## jackboy (Jul 8, 2012)

Sure i just whistle and call his name RANGER and he comes so does all the others also


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Yep. Horses are very trainable for anything, even this, if you are patient. There is a story in a diary about a British officer who brought home injured horses from the Battle of Waterloo. They were, of course, trained to rally to the bugle, and after they healed in their retirement, he would often observe them running to rally up to the top of the hill on his estate, just as they did in the war.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

But, how is the best way to train in the beginning? I don't think he could hear me if I yelled his name and even if he did hear me he is not trained for that. That's why I was wondering about a whistle or something. Does anyone know if a horse can hear a dog whistle?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I my horses came on a whistle. Had to be the same whistle every time. I used food... just like with a dog.. well.. sort of. 

It started in a small pen with a bucket of grain. Horse is on far side of pen, I would whistle and rattle the grain bucket. Horse came. Because they associate the whistle with something good (getting grain) they very quickly learned to come when I whistled. Every time I went out to the barn or pasture, I would whistle and feed (always had carrots etc on me). You can start this by going to the horse, whistling and feeding a treat.. but eventually you have to up the ante so the horse has to come to you (even if it is only a single step at first). 

Another secret is to catch the horse using the whistle but NOT always ride him. Call him up and feed, pat him and walk away. If you whistle him up and work him every time he will catch on quick and go the other way when you whistle. 

A little Story now about this.

Back during the Great Depression my Dad was a young boy (born in 1922). He worked at Bradwells livery stable outside of Albany, NY. Dad was only around 9 years old. He had a pony he won in a contest there (yes.. such things really did happen back then LOL). 

Every day he came to the stable he had carrots with him and he always gave carrots to this horse (a big chestnut) named "Jim Dandy." It got to the point where this horse would do ANYTHING to get to my Father.. including ignoring whoever had rented him or who was taking a lesson on him.. and going to my Dad. It got to the point where the proprietor of the place could not have the horse rented when my Dad came to the stable.. because jim would raise a ruckus with his rider to come to my Dad. 

All for some carrots offered consistantly by a kid.. 

(I have lots of stories from my Dad about Bradwell's.. the proprietor of the place had been an cavalry officer.. for real).


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

clippityclop said:


> I just use their name a bunch when I'm around them (simple names - no more than two syllables or then I give them a nickname - if their registered name is too long).


Hehe - I find this hilarious, my horses and all the rescues all know their names and All know who's the one getting yelled at regardless of what we call them. My mare's name is Irish Tank. I call her everything from 'Mrs. Tanker Truck" "wide load" "Mrs. Fat bum" her newest is "Mrs. inside out panda" cause she's fading around her eyes xD even Sometimes even "Momma bear" it is truly the spirit behind the name, She ALWAYS knows when I'm talking to her. When she paws the fence even when I yell from the big barn (across a herd of other horses) "knock it off chunker!" she immediately stops. I think it has to do with the guilty conscience too xD really I find they need simple names So I don't forget - not them 

As for the OP coming when called. Yes! Practice standing at the gate and when they come to you do something nice for them! Don't make it so that every time they come they have to work, sometimes do it just to give them a really good scratching or grooming them in the field or just to give them a mooshy nose kiss  That way they never knows know and always want to come see if you might be calling them for something good!


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

I am going to start working on this at the barn where I am now so hopefully if the time ever comes he will be ready. Thanks everyone and keep psting if you think of any other tricks or ideas.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

What do you do when he comes to you now? Hopefully something nice that he's keen to get, whether that's a scratch, a treat, whatever. When he looks to you as a Good Thing that he enjoys being with, then you just add a 'cue' as he's coming to you. With repetition, he'll associate the cue to the behaviour & then you can start 'testing' it to see if it he comes when the cue is given. Start off easy - when you think he's already likely to come, when there aren't too many distractions, distance etc & get him reliable with this before 'upping the ante' in more difficult situations.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

My whole gang come when called:lol:


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

BarrelBunny said:


> Yes, you can! We always either whistle or call the "leader's" name. (The most dominate horse's name. If he comes, the rest come, too.)


But you should not call the leader if you only want one horse. If you call everyone and only bring in one horse, they will start to ignore the call.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Spirit comes when called. She associates me with her favorite thing, the curry brush. Nothing better than a good rub down!


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

Another concern I have is that someone told me that putting horses in a herd setting makes them herd sour and not as responsive to their humans. I have never experienced this with my horse because if I get him from the herd he gives me no problem, but he is not turned out day and night with them either. what have your experiences been with this?


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

When I was younger and didn't own my own property, I paid pasture board and my guys stayed in a herd of 25 on 100+ acres. My horse was not herd sour at all and would come when called.

In fact, I remember one night at 10 pm - it was dark, but I was training for a ride and night riding was the only time I could ride sometimes, and I walked out to the pasture and called his name. I walked around and around in the dark (no moon, no flashlight) looking and calling and couldn't find him anywhere, just found all of the others. My dog was with me running around and helping me watch for skunks LOL!

I decided that maybe he just didn't want to come up so I turned around to go, and there he was right behind me! THE WHOLE ENTIRE TIME I was walking around calling him, he was right there. It was so dark, I couldn't see the tip of my nose. We went on a fast 5 mile ride and got back home and life went on...

I think that if they enjoy their human interaction, they will come - even if it means to leave the herd. Each horse is different!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

mls said:


> If you call everyone and only bring in one horse, they will start to ignore the call.


:? I suppose if you call everyone & then ignore most of them, or chase them away they will. I tend to take the time to give them all a scratch or something & then take the one I want.



> Another concern I have is that someone told me that putting horses in a herd setting makes them herd sour and not as responsive to their humans.


I will always keep my horses in a herd where possible, though at the mo it's only a herd of 2. I don't think it's fair on them to deprive them of a normal social life with other horses. Never had a problem calling them, after they initially learned I was a Good Thing!:wink: If you're not nice to be around, then of course a horse would prefer to stay in the paddock with other horses. It's the one(s) left that 'spit it' when I take someone out. Very 'herd sour' when left behind!:lol:


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

Great responses make me feel more positive about what I want to do with my horse. Hope to move him before fall so that he can get his coat.


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

Yes you can & should.
I taught my horse to come by whistle & calling his name & when he came I petted him or gave him some treats or groomed him. I mixed it up each time.Now he comes whenever everytime no food needed but sometimes i randomally remind him I'm happy he comes with a carrot or something.

But this wont happen If you arent consistant. If you only pratice once a week its not going to be as effictive.


----------



## harmony624 (Oct 29, 2011)

My boy comes as soon as he hears the front door open (he is free range on our lawn for most of the year) and he will walk right up onto the porch.
At first I would get him to come by shaking his feed bucket and using him name, and then I dropped the bucket and now he just comes when I call.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

harmony624 said:


> My boy comes as soon as he hears the front door open (he is free range on our lawn for most of the year) and he will walk right up onto the porch.


Had to stop that myself & build a 'house yard' because I had a pony who'd be IN the front door when she heard you get out of bed! Not good for the floorboards.... or my relationship with non-horsey husband!:lol:


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

PunksTank said:


> Don't make it so that every time they come they have to work, sometimes do it just to give them a really good scratching or grooming them in the field or just to give them a mooshy nose kiss  That way they never know and always want to come see if you might be calling them for something good!


Agreed.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

loosie said:


> Had to stop that myself & build a 'house yard' because I had a pony who'd be IN the front door when she heard you get out of bed! Not good for the floorboards.... or my relationship with non-horsey husband!:lol:


Got one of those....can't leave the door open. Comes into the house and steals whatever food he can find - oreos, bread, you name it...

another one (crossed the rainbow bridge sometime ago) who knew how to clang on the door with his foot at 7am so someone would come down and feed him. he had us trained, too. There was NO DOUBT we were getting out of bed at that point....it rattled the whole house!

But that was when we built the house and a big perimeter fence was all we had around the place...we have paddocks and pastures where they stay locked up nowadays.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Every animal on the place thinks it's name is C'mon as they all come when I call that.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I always hollar Come Up Boys.. and than yell their names. They know there names and come when called. I cheated and used treats though


----------

